# Salt Fork Dam Ramp Entrance Closed



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I came by the entrance to the dam launch road last Wednesday and the state had a sawhorse type barricade with a road closed sign on it. Why the world would they close the dam launch area ? The day before there was guys out on boats. This week will have warm days that guys will want to go out. I don't get the thinking of the staff running Salt fork. Last year when the ice was 10" thick the rangers were running all round the lake kicking ice fishermen off for unsafe ice condition.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Sr.Jigger said:


> I came by the entrance to the dam launch road last Wednesday and the state had a sawhorse type barricade with a road closed sign on it. Why the world would they close the dam launch area ? The day before there was guys out on boats. This week will have warm days that guys will want to go out. I don't get the thinking of the staff running Salt fork. Last year when the ice was 10" thick the rangers were running all round the lake kicking ice fishermen off for unsafe ice condition. ?


sure it isnt due to high water? and i talked to rangers twice last season on the ice...all they wanted was a fishing report!! he called his buddy and told him to pack the gear as he was finishing his shift! of course he checked our licences...


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm wrong. They had it closed for two days reconditioning a culvert just down the road from the entrance. Thank goodness cus I plan on putting the boat in this week Wednesday if the weather is like they say it's going to be.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good info.... thanks for posting.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Did they drop the lake at all? Wondered if all ramps are usable or just certain ones. As soon as my boat gets done at the shop, I'm getting out. Extended forecast calls for no lower than 40 for highs into mid month


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

We plan to take the boat down on Sunday. If anyone has info on ability to launch, let me know!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

So you guy's know that have to drive a while to get here. Salt Fork is full of water and all open, every ramp. It's like (FULL POOL) level. They wanted to lower the water level but mother nature won't let it happen. This could be the best early year fishing in a long time. I say - shoot that weather predicting groundhog and get out there.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Sr.Jigger said:


> So you guy's know that have to drive a while to get here. Salt Fork is full of water and all open, every ramp. It's like (FULL POOL) level. They wanted to lower the water level but mother nature won't let it happen. This could be the best early year fishing in a long time. I say - shoot that weather predicting groundhog and get out there.



Thanks for the info. Will be down on Sunday to catch some crappie. Anyone else going ?


----------



## dougdr (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys I am a new member and I really like Saltfork. Three of us are going saturday 2/18, we went alittle over a week ago, caught nothing. Hope saturday will be different, atlease the weather will be better.


----------

